# First flight...Oh yeah!



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

On saturday I went "gliding" up at RAF Chivenor. Great! I say "Gliding" but there was a bit of a fog so we didnt actually turn the engine off. (Powered Glider - Grob Vigilant). Had a bit of control of the stick, done a bit of pitching and rolling (I was amazing of course, syscom, because ive logged many hours on flight sims  ) - wasnt expecting the negative G either! I almost didnt go up though because I was too tall to fit  I enjoyed it though, gonna go in for my Glider Scholarship in the summer. I wanna go flying in the Tutor as well because thats cleared for aerobatics - oh yeah.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2006)

Outstanding, CC! I see you grinning like the Cheshire Cat there. It's like a drug, once you have done it, you can't wait for your next fix!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2006)

Agreed gliding is good fun and once you have done it once you have to repeat the experience again and again (although I have only done it once). Though I must say there is not much greater thrill than doing aerobatics and experiencing the G and a bit of weightlessness...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 6, 2006)

Great to hear that, CC. May you have many happy flights and landings!
I'm envious, never flew inna glider...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Very cool CC - I've got about 12 hours in gliders, flying them will make you a better powered aircraft pilot. I'm glad to see yu in a Grob, its a good machine....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2006)

Good on ya CC.... Would like to see a bigger version of that pic of u so we can update ur Mugshot pic...


----------



## Glider (Feb 6, 2006)

Wait for your first which launch with a cable break, guaranteed heart pumper. Excellent, enjoy it and learn as much as you can. I found that flying light aircraft didn't close to the same buzz.

PS Spinning from 1,000ft also a guaranteed adrenaline rush, but that will come


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 6, 2006)

and please remember that air traffic control should be held in godlike reverence


----------



## Glider (Feb 6, 2006)

And remember that pilots of powered aircraft have zero lookout ability and never ever assume that they will get out of your way.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2006)

Good on ya mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2006)

> and please remember that air traffic control should be held in godlike reverence


You perverted freak u...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job, CC. You still look gay though.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, he's trying to look like a "swave and de-boner" aviator!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

I see ... but it just turns out gay.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

hehe, Well, we _are_ talking about CC!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

True. I think he's the only person that could impersonate Dirty Harry ... and still look gay.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

Very true pD.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey  I'd love to post a larger version les but I dont have one, I just stole that from the squadron site...Ill have to ask my CO for a copy of the larger one next time im at ATC.. (Should be there right now but I couldnt be bothered  )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Get many of those cockpit shots, but you also need shots of you climbing into the aircraft, standing along side it, etc., they are known as "I love me" pictures, you get them framed and put them on a "I love me wall." Every pilot has one! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep! The next time I go though will probably be in the summer when I do my scholarship. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Get many of those cockpit shots, but you also need shots of you climbing into the aircraft, standing along side it, etc., they are known as "I love me" pictures, you get them framed and put them on a "I love me wall." Every pilot has one! 8)



Jeez, Joe, you must have a huge wall for yours!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

evangilder said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Get many of those cockpit shots, but you also need shots of you climbing into the aircraft, standing along side it, etc., they are known as "I love me" pictures, you get them framed and put them on a "I love me wall." Every pilot has one! 8)
> ...



That's why I bought my house!!!! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

hehe, My wife would never go for that. I have enough trouble just getting up a few airplane pics.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Actually mine is limited - lots in the garage and at work, In our den, well that's a different story....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd be hard pressed to have one at work  Out of sight out of mind for me


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Joe, you want an 8 x 10 glossy of this one?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, thanks Eric, if you got one already developed - let me know if its gonna cost anything....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

It's on my drive. I can send it off for processing and have it back in a couple of days. I can't get to it right away, but I will in the next week or so. I'll PM you for an address.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Great! Appreciate it!!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

No prob!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats CC looks like fun.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Cheers...Heres an enlarged pic of me for the member mugshot thread, resize and crop at will....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 8, 2006)

That's got "I LOVE ME" Wall written all over it!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Can I add superimposed photos of me standing by random aircraft until I get some more real ones?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That's got "I LOVE ME" Wall written all over it!!!!



It sure does!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 8, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Can I add superimposed photos of me standing by random aircraft until I get some more real ones?


Sure! And I give you points CC - You're wearing a flight suit and gloves - that's very "I LOVE ME' ish....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

See Joe's picture above for a great example.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 8, 2006)

evangilder said:


> See Joe's picture above for a great example.



Yep - and note the dangling com cord off the helmet!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome! Guess im a natural.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey! I dont have an "I Love Me" wall but my entire room is plastered with aircraft photos... does that score for anything?


----------

